# Get a Head start on your 2019 Boat!!



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

*Can't afford to drop a lot of money at one time for a boat?* 

Don't want to pay a credit card company outrageous interest rate? Have we got a deal for you! We want you in a new RMR at the beginning of the 2019 rafting season and we want to make it easy for you by rolling out the RMR Layaway Payment Plan again! Reserve your new RMR with a deposit, make monthly payments on it for a maximum of 6 months and then, just add water. See terms and condition of the program below.

*Layaway plan starts October 1st 2018*
Products available for Layaway Payment Plan:
$150 down and $150 per month for a IK-123 / $900
$200 down and $200 per month for a Cloud Nine / $1200
$233 down and $233 per month for a PhatCat / $1398
$300 down and $300 per month for a Storm / $1800
$391 down and $391 per month for a SB-120 / $2346
$433 down and $433 per month for a SB-130/ $2598
$467 down and $467 per month for a SB-140/ $2802


The deadline for our 2019 Layaway program isn't until January 31, but we have a special deal for people who get started before December 1. Not only will you get your boat earlier, but it will also ship for *FREE!*.
Our Layaway program makes it easy for you to be prepared for 2019 spring flows.

Layaway available on ALL IN-STOCK PRODUCTS

Visit website for full details https://rockymountainrafts.com/lay-away


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

This is awesome.

Bring back layaways..and for a great reason!

Good for you, you sell boats and get wintertime pre-sales. Good for the customer, don't need instant gratification; it's exciting to wait, plus it's good timing for summer boating.


----------

